# Pic of your yarn storage system



## anteateralice (Mar 28, 2015)

I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


----------



## LindaLu (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't want to see pictures of plastic bags stuffed under the bed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just yesterday I went to The Container Store in Costa Mesa ( Orange County) and bought stack-able see through containers with drawers.


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

There's a system?
Mine is all over since I've been stashing for over 40 years. I have antique steamer trunks, Rubbermaid totes, shelves, bowls, and two houses.
There are photos of my current organization effort in the photos section.
But here's one more.
It's in progress because the outside of our house is our main focus right now. Painting the trim. At our house up north I'm just starting my organization but needed to decide on a paint color then I found someone who loves working with wood and has a shelving/display idea for me.


----------



## christinenewbold2 (Jul 27, 2015)

I store my wool etc in wicker baskets. they look so nice and colourful.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I converted our small attic into a large walk in closet years ago. I have about 5 of those hanging shoe/handbag/sweater bags and keep yarn in them. It's separated by weight. I.E. - #1 baby yarn, #2 baby yarn, #3 sport yarn & #4 WW, and anything heavier. Within each it's separated by color. Works well for me. At a glance I can see what I'm looking for. Of course, one needs to have the space for this. I'm grateful I do. I told hubby it was either fix the attic or I would have to get rid of all my pots, pans and dishes and store yarn in the kitchen and we could eat every meal out! Attic got done!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have mine in tubs and in storage closets. As I empty out the closet, I move items from the tubs. I then end up filling the tubs again!


----------



## fortunate1 (Dec 13, 2014)

I just got clear stackable drawers also, spending time today transferring from closed cupboard, well some of it from cupboard. I have mine in spare bedroom..along with chest of drawers full of fabric.. Stored UFO's...etc etc and so forth..


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Wow . All I can say is wow can I come and live in anyone of these craft rooms / closet I will be very quiet you won't know I'm there . Well apart from hearing me mutter "precious my precious " &#128525; &#128525;


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> You don't want to see pictures of plastic bags stuffed under the bed.


I was just thinking "you don't want to see my cupboard" when I read your post!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

LindaLu said:


> You don't want to see pictures of plastic bags stuffed under the bed.


Hahahahahahahaha!!! I'm not laughing at you; I'm laughing how much we have in common.


----------



## SanDK7206 (Jun 3, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Wow . All I can say is wow can I come and live in anyone of these craft rooms / closet I will be very quiet you won't know I'm there . Well apart from hearing me mutter "precious my precious " 😍 😍


"One Ring to rule them all, One ring to find them; One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them." Sounds like knitting to me! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

kponsw said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!! I'm not laughing at you; I'm laughing how much we have in common.


ME TOO!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

No picture, but I have mine stored in clear 18 gal. plastic bins with lids and I stack them against one wall of my basement. I think I am going to re-organize my stash into the clear stackable drawers. They would be easier to access than the bins. That is a project for another time because I am currently making items to sell at the upcoming Christmas bazaars/craft fairs. The reason I don't like my bins is that if I want yarn from the bottom bin, I have to remove each bin above it to get to the yarn that I need and that is getting to be a real pain. I wish I had a craft room, but at least I have storage space in my basement.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Have been buying 'Snapware' at Joann's whenever they have 50% off on their storage items. These are clear plastic totes & the lids snap tight. Also, found some Rubbermaid clear totes that snap shut on sale at Osh hardware. Trying to downsize now that I'm retired. I'm in the process of transferring all my yarn from the Xerox paper cardboard boxes to the clear totes. I need to see what I have, which is a lot & could take a month or more! LOL.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

I store some of my yarn in clear plastic shoe boxes but the bulk of it is stored in clear large totes. The fun fur and eylash are stored in 4 drawers of a cabinet in my living room. Need it close at hand for my Gypsycream projects.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

laceluvr said:


> Have been buying 'Snapware' at Joann's whenever they have 50% off on their storage items. These are clear plastic totes & the lids snap tight. Also, found some Rubbermaid clear totes that snap shut on sale at Osh hardware. Trying to downsize now that I'm retired. I'm in the process of transferring all my yarn from the Xerox paper cardboard boxes to the clear totes. I need to see what I have, which is a lot & could take a month or more! LOL.


I, too, had yarn stored in the Xerox boxes to the clear tote bins. I now want to put it in the plastic drawers because my tote bins are stacked 3 or 4 high and when I want a specific yarn and it is in a bin that is on the bottom of the stack, it is a real pain to have to move the other totes off to get to the bottom bin. With the drawers, I won't have that problem. Just a thought for you if you don't like hefting those totes off and on the stack all the time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have some in a couple of totes, some in boxes, some stuffed in with my books, not as much as it sounds though. I should organize them I guess, but I know where everything is the way I have it so why fix something that isn't broken!

No pictures though.


----------



## LizMarch (Aug 26, 2014)

I wish I had a craft room with open cubby/cubes to store my yarn just like at the store! But in lieu of that, I have clear watertight totes from The Container Store that are stacked, and divided by yarn weights. Nothing special to look at, but organized and safe from damage until it can all have a space of it's own where no pets can go!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Howdi95 said:


> I was just thinking "you don't want to see my cupboard" when I read your post!


And I was thinking "you do not want to see my craft room FLOOR "
I am in the process of sorting (again!!!!) my wool stash.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


I use those heavy clear storage zippered containers that comforters and sheets are packed in. So Voila I can see my stash and it's "zippered in"...over the years I have saved these as they were too good to toss...


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

The wooden box on the left has all my DK yarn in it. The plastic boxes at the far end (there are a few more since this photo was taken) has chunky, aran, 4 ply, fun fur and completed projects in them. Plus a few cardboard boxes and a futon full of completed items.


----------



## JillKay (Mar 17, 2013)

anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


My yarn is stored in large cardboard boxes - hand and machine knitting yarn. I had a big clearout recently, numbered and repacked the boxes and (shock, horror) recorded all my yarn (almost) on a spreadsheet by weight, colour, brand, ply etc etc. Then I added up the weight column and discovered that I will be in the Guiness Book of Records if I live long enough to use it all! I decided another clearout is on my agenda. But seriously, a spreadsheet is a great idea so that you can remember what you have and, more importantly, find it.


----------



## Kamiller (Jan 16, 2014)

I just picked up clear plastic 3 drawer wide carts at Walmart for 16. 87 a piece. They work great and hold bunches. Love that I can move them around easy and you can also stack them. Right now I have them as 6 drawer carts.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wow . All I can say is wow can I come and live in anyone of these craft rooms / closet I will be very quiet you won't know I'm there . Well apart from hearing me mutter "precious my precious " 😍 😍


Come over here Sonja- I think we could both knit for the rest of our life and nt run out. But of course I will be buying more.
Where is all this yarn stored? Some in open shelves like yarn shops (shelving bought from Ikea), some in the plastic bags from which the air is removed and stored on the top shelves of the wardrobe, plastic tubs some on their own shelves and one pile of 4 in the wardrobe whihc do need to be moved to get to the bottom ones. Oh yes and some more loose on shelves and wardrobe floor. And one large plastic tub on the floor (though this is not officialyy stash- it is WIPs and UFOs.
And no pictures- I started to tidy up today so things are looking worse than usual- and that is saying something. DH is used to my messy room and came home and looked at it and wanted to know what was going on.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Glass fronted display cabinet, sideboard and chests!!


----------



## motormom (Nov 16, 2013)

no pic yet. I just bought myself a nice used armoire for yarn storage.


----------



## Bets123 (Oct 22, 2012)

Love it!!!! 



SanDK said:


> "One Ring to rule them all, One ring to find them; One ring to bring them all and in the darkness bind them." Sounds like knitting to me! :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

My stash is packed into 150lt storage containers, 12 of them. Also in zippered bags, 22 of them. Crocheting cottons are packed in boxes, 8 of them, teatowels are packed into zippered bags, 7 of them, current WIP's is tea towels packed into a box, and matching cottons are in 4 bags. Yarn for 3 cowgirl outfits is in a bag sitting on the table.That is WIP number 2. All stored in my laundry, along with the boxes of items already done for our craft stall. Pattern books and folders are in a book shelf in my bedroom. What I wouldn't do for a craft room!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I store mine in plastic buckets in my walk in closet.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> You don't want to see pictures of plastic bags stuffed under the bed.


Same here! I do have a few pretty baskets filled with lovely balls and skeins in view in my craft area, but for the most part it's hidden away in big plastic zip bags (that linens came in), out of sight under beds and in closets.


----------



## 2heck (Sep 23, 2013)

Shauna! Looking good! Hope some of those bins are empty for the next "yarn crawl" with the ladies!


----------



## Slambis (Feb 13, 2015)

My stash is under the bed in large ziploc bags. That's because the cube storage units are filled with supplies for all my other hobbies!


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHHA oh I'm so glad to see all yours because mine is just as crazy.But I also have bins and boxes of material sitting around too.Move this to get to that. Drives me nuts some time, but when I move it takes me forever to fine what I want .Isn't crafting fun.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I'm a bore, I do not stash new yarn, I only have yarn for what I'm currently working on and what is left over from finished projects and that is kept in a large suitcase under the bed, waiting to make blankets for gradndaughters dolls and Barbie cloth and scrap blank for the dog.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Luckily I have a small closet that I could use for my project bags. They are in project bags, hung on pants hangers, and I can see everything. And, when I have it, I also put a print out of the project I purchased the yarn for in the bag. I have a few other skeins in the containers in the bottom of the closet.



anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


----------



## AverilC (May 13, 2011)

I became fed up with not seeing what I had stored in the large plastic boxes I had so I bought some shoe storage boxes on ebay and turned them sideways on. They were pefect as they only stored yarn one deep and I can now see what I have. I am even using up some of my stash. This will obviously mean a shopping trip sometime in the near future.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

OK, here are several pictures--it is really neater than it appears. The towels are pulled down over the yarn to keep the sun from fading the colors. I have more in another closet, but this is the majority. Keep in mind, this has been collected/bought over a 40-year period!


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Ohhhh, I don't feel so bad. I thought I had a lot of yarn. Thanks girls, I think I will go shopping


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

I use those clear plastic zippered bags that blankets and sheet sets come in... and then label the bags by weight. They are all in my cupboards in my girl cave/library/spare room where I escape from football. I also have more in my craft room in the lower level. Of course, some dribbles over into tote bags..... need I say more?


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Love the pictures! Gives me such ideas for re-organizing. Thank you.


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

An old dresser, drawers removed and baskets, project bags and canvas cubes!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

LindaLu said:


> You don't want to see pictures of plastic bags stuffed under the bed.


 nor hanging on the back of the rocking chair, in cardboard boxes and plastic bins, suitcases, and shopping bags piled willy-nilly in the attic........
Need I say more?
The only way to get out of the messy yarn storage is to knit it all up! I'm trying, but.....
I started a blankie in January, but it's only 18" now....

The new "sort of resolution" was to work two inches every weekend. I can see THAT'S not going to work bc it took almost every waking minute not spent making meals Sunday and garden work Friday afternoon and Saturday morning to get NOT QUITE TWO INCHES done! Sigh....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Great pictures :thumbup: most of mine is in zippered heavy duty bags in large clear lidded crates (that's the stash of shame in the garage). Things I'm working on are in lined wicker baskets. I don't know about the dining room - can't get the door open


----------



## stormmtnknitter (Mar 6, 2013)

That's what I have too. Had them in rubber made tubs and out of sight out of mind - sort of. I'd forget what I had. Figured with drawers you could see in it would remind me before I go shopping again (yeah right)


----------



## Judyknits (Nov 26, 2011)

I have my yarn in plastic boxes, large ones and small ones.
I used to have it all on the shelves of my spare room
but then I got some moths in my kitchen so I had to put it
away fast. Some one had given me some wool and when I opened it it was in pieces Moths again I am sure.l

It is hard to see what I have as I did not mark the boxes
I have to take some time when it is cooler and get busy doing that.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

craftmum said:


> My stash is packed into 150lt storage containers, 12 of them. Also in zippered bags, 22 of them. Crocheting cottons are packed in boxes, 8 of them, teatowels are packed into zippered bags, 7 of them, current WIP's is tea towels packed into a box, and matching cottons are in 4 bags. Yarn for 3 cowgirl outfits is in a bag sitting on the table.That is WIP number 2. All stored in my laundry, along with the boxes of items already done for our craft stall. Pattern books and folders are in a book shelf in my bedroom. What I wouldn't do for a craft room!


Hi, I have no idea of the layout of your house, but maybe there is a room that gets little use that you could claim as a craft room. My husband and I recently converted our unused formal living room, which was shaped like a mini-bowling alley (long and narrow) into a small office/guest bedroom for him, and a slightly larger studio for me. We installed a dividing wall with a pocket door and Ikea Algot shelving on two walls. I have my yarn in tubs on one wall and craft supplies for silk painting, etc on the other wall. We built a wood platform for a twin mattress and made it high enough that I could store tubs of fiber for spinning under the bed. Hubby occasionally whines that my fiber stuff is still in his office, but since it is under the bed and out of sight, I just ignore him!

I sort my yarn by wool/wool blends or non-wool, and then by weight of yarn. The other day, I started sorting by color in hopes that I'd find some I didn't really want and reduce my stash. Made a big mess of my studio for a week and found nothing to give away. Things I now know I'd never knit with are desirable for weaving - another fiber art I recently took up in hopes of reducing my stash. Sigh! Here is a photo of the shelves on a good day.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I just went to the Container Store and bought 18"x18" plastic zip bags to store my yarn.They come with handles and a lot of yarn.I bought them because my box containers are heavy to move around and these new bags are easier for me to pick up and carry to another room. I'm going to store my projects that I started in them.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I have all of my yarn stored in the large space saver vacuum bags! I have 19 of them laying one on top of the other in my closet. When I decide I want to make something, I have to pull the bags out one by one to find the yarn I want. Having said that, I did, when I was storing all of this yarn, write down bag numbers and what was in each bag so I can look at the notebook and then pull out bags until I get to the bag that has the yarn in it that I want to use.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I was so lucky. When we lived in Georgia my DH decided we needed a "family room" (he loved to build) so he made sure to ad a yarn storage room in an alcove. It was 6 X12 and had shelves on each side and the end. Everything was arranged so I could see exactly what I had. I sure miss that room, since we moved to an assisted living facility, but I still have some of my precious yarn--mostly under the bed and in one closet!


----------



## Britty43 (Jan 8, 2012)

I have no system...40" duffle bag full..huge tote full..many smaller totes full.a 3 drawer thingy full..all rooms in my tiny house plus the garage


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hope this works! There is more under the bed and in the closet&#128540;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I have mine in totes and a few bags.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


I love your colorful approach to storage... luckily you have a very large craft room, lol!!!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

MG said:


> Hi, I have no idea of the layout of your house, but maybe there is a room that gets little use that you could claim as a craft room. My husband and I recently converted our unused formal living room, which was shaped like a mini-bowling alley (long and narrow) into a small office/guest bedroom for him, and a slightly larger studio for me. We installed a dividing wall with a pocket door and Ikea Algot shelving on two walls. I have my yarn in tubs on one wall and craft supplies for silk painting, etc on the other wall. We built a wood platform for a twin mattress and made it high enough that I could store tubs of fiber for spinning under the bed. Hubby occasionally whines that my fiber stuff is still in his office, but since it is under the bed and out of sight, I just ignore him!
> I sort my yarn by wool/wool blends or non-wool, and then by weight of yarn. The other day, I started sorting by color in hopes that I'd find some I didn't really want and reduce my stash. Made a big mess of my studio for a week and found nothing to give away. Things I now know I'd never knit with are desirable for weaving - another fiber art I recently took up in hopes of reducing my stash. Sigh! Here is a photo of the shelves on a good day.


Wow! Another great storage idea for a super-sized craft room! Lucky you!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have one of those hanging yarn holders in my very little closet, with my WIP and yarn/pattern in each section. Then I purchased 2 of those storage cube units at Target, stacked them, and have attempted to place my yarn by color in the cubes. I have 2 storage benches at the foot of my bed, with my "better" yarn in them... and then I have 4 rubbermaid bins filled with yarn by content in the garage, which I am hoping to sell.


----------



## Moussyy (May 21, 2015)

And i though my yarn stash was getting big. I have a cedar chest full and 3 big boxes. I am planing a craft room in the near future, these pict helped a lot... lol


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


Wow!!! What a great idea, they look lovely and colourful.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Wow . All I can say is wow can I come and live in anyone of these craft rooms / closet I will be very quiet you won't know I'm there . Well apart from hearing me mutter "precious my precious " 😍 😍


Love it, LOL.


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

AverilC said:


> I became fed up with not seeing what I had stored in the large plastic boxes I had so I bought some shoe storage boxes on ebay and turned them sideways on. They were pefect as they only stored yarn one deep and I can now see what I have. I am even using up some of my stash. This will obviously mean a shopping trip sometime in the near future.


That is a very well organised stash, it looks like a shop. I love how you have all of the shades together, well done.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Wow. Just. Wow. I thought I had a lot of yarn, but I'm such a baby in this. Some great storage ideas here!


----------



## Ryssamac (Jul 4, 2014)

That is not only functional but a work of art in itself. Love it


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

That's awesome! Lucky you!


----------



## LisaWyo (Dec 9, 2014)

Very clever! I may have to steal this idea!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

joycevv said:


> Same here! I do have a few pretty baskets filled with lovely balls and skeins in view in my craft area, but for the most part it's hidden away in big plastic zip bags (that linens came in), out of sight under beds and in closets.


Me too! I have a couple of large hand woven baskets in my bedroom, the rest is in drawers and bins.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Theres not enough light to take a picture of my stash as its in the loft at the moment but when i do eventually find time to sort my craft room out it will go in cupboards whose shelves are designed like boxes.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Where did you get those see through bags? Great idea.



Kolby said:


> Luckily I have a small closet that I could use for my project bags. They are in project bags, hung on pants hangers, and I can see everything. And, when I have it, I also put a print out of the project I purchased the yarn for in the bag. I have a few other skeins in the containers in the bottom of the closet.


----------



## jojoacker62 (Jun 10, 2013)

I love you all. I feel so much less guilty now. Mine is all in clear see through plastic so I don't forget what I have.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

I love this thread. I am going to show the pictures to my husband so I can say "SEE? SOME PEOPLE HAVE EVEN MORE YARN THAN ME!!!" He will hardly be able to believe it.


----------



## WICKEDZELDA (Jan 18, 2015)

anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!
> 
> Ok, I took some pics. You can see that I give my yarns place of pride. The rest of my craft stuff I try to keep arranged by type. IE painting or sewing, beading etc. And that cute little guy is our 4 yr old grandson Caleb. I


----------



## ScottsMom (Jul 5, 2015)

I just love your storage totes on the wall. Great idea.


----------



## Anrobertsn (Sep 23, 2014)

Am forever being nagged at by my husband about how much yarn I have .
I need to show him these pictures. All mine is stored in plastic zip bags in three small baskets , one large plastic tub and a couple of soft project bags. Books are in two small plastic tubs. Every time he sees me looking through my stash, he makes a negative comment . Love the guy 52 years but... 
LOL! No craft room! Next house!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Don't have a picture of my yarn storage.... Have a large wicker laundry basket (lined) and one hanging storage shelf and a few plastic zippy bags. The old man thinks I have way too much yarn... I think I have way too little yarn... At least I don't have to have an entire 2 sheds to store my tools.


----------



## rovingspinningyarn (Mar 24, 2013)

The apartment on the west of me are telling me to get read of my yarn & roving. Should I lesson to them?


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Some of the colored ones are from Namaste. The others are large zip lock baggies or plastic bags that pillows and pillow cases come in.



ChristmasTree said:


> Where did you get those see through bags? Great idea.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

OOOO I hadn't thought of that. I'll show my hubby too 



colleenmay said:


> I love this thread. I am going to show the pictures to my husband so I can say "SEE? SOME PEOPLE HAVE EVEN MORE YARN THAN ME!!!" He will hardly be able to believe it.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Clear plastic totes for most of my yarn. Some is tucked in cupboards but is divided by type (e.g. all the baby yarn in one place, bulky in another).


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


Oh! That looks like so much fun, but my husband would just DIE if I did that! I have storage containers tucked into a book case.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


What fun, I'd love to have my yarn out on display, but I have lots of wool. Here in the South we have too many critters that like wool to give them unfettered access! Which is why I put it first into zip lock bags and then in tightly closed tubs.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

kponsw said:


> Hahahahahahahaha!!! I'm not laughing at you; I'm laughing how much we have in common.


Lmao. So true.


----------



## Lynn-Philly (Dec 2, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> No picture, but I have mine stored in clear 18 gal. plastic bins with lids and I stack them against one wall of my basement. I think I am going to re-organize my stash into the clear stackable drawers. They would be easier to access than the bins. That is a project for another time because I am currently making items to sell at the upcoming Christmas bazaars/craft fairs. The reason I don't like my bins is that if I want yarn from the bottom bin, I have to remove each bin above it to get to the yarn that I need and that is getting to be a real pain. I wish I had a craft room, but at least I have storage space in my basement.


If you put shelves up that were two bins in height with an inch or two of wiggle room, you would only need to move one bin at the most to get to your yarn. This should be less money than purchasing all those drawers. Just a thought.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lynn-Philly said:


> If you put shelves up that were two bins in height with an inch or two of wiggle room, you would only need to move one bin at the most to get to your yarn. This should be less money than purchasing all those drawers. Just a thought.


This is why I ended up putting up shelves. Before my tubs were stacked 4 and 5 high, and it never failed the yarn I wanted was on the bottom.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

What a delightful thread! I have read every comment and have had some good chuckles how some of you justify your stashes (as if you have to!!) and admired the way yarn is organised and stored. I feel I have had a peek into so many of your homes and have been so welcome, for which I say a big THANK YOU! Long may you all continue looking for creative ways to store your yarn, and keep those needles clicking!


----------



## Melodypop (Jul 18, 2011)

You managed to get me motivated, just went to the $ store and got 20 clear shoe boxes with lid. I do have them in big containers, but want to be able to see what is in them. Just will have to move many containers instead of several big ones. Thanks for starting this off today.

Norma


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

Lynn-Philly said:


> If you put shelves up that were two bins in height with an inch or two of wiggle room, you would only need to move one bin at the most to get to your yarn. This should be less money than purchasing all those drawers. Just a thought.


The wall in my basement that I have the bins stacked against isn't long enough to stack them only two high. I think it would be worth the investment to get the drawer units. It would be so much easier for me than what I now have. If I were younger, it wouldn't be so much of a problem, but at the age of 72, it is getting harder and harder for me to lift those bins and move them around. I have a little arthritis and a small bone spur in my right shoulder, so it limits me on what I can do.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Evie RM said:


> The wall in my basement that I have the bins stacked against isn't long enough to stack them only two high. I think it would be worth the investment to get the drawer units. It would be so much easier for me than what I now have. If I were younger, it wouldn't be so much of a problem, but at the age of 72, it is getting harder and harder for me to lift those bins and move them around. I have a little arthritis and a small bone spur in my right shoulder, so it limits me on what I can do.


Hi Evie, I think what she said was to build shelves along your wall, each shelf spaced apart to hold your bins two high.

Her thought was that building/buying shelves would probably be cheaper than replacing all your bins with new drawer storage containers.

Look at the picture posted by MG on page 4 of this thread - I like that even better - each shelf only one bin high...

Lots of great ideas on this thread....


----------



## slipperyfish (Jun 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


WOW Amazing!


----------



## carol12 (Apr 25, 2011)

I might have to steel your idea with the project bags and paint hangers. Very clever!


----------



## CindyMB (Jul 2, 2012)

Can I go shopping in anyone of your storage ideas? Some of these look like my LYS!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

Whenever I buy a new comforter, bedspread or the like and it is packaged in the large, see through zippered bags, I save them to use for storage. Works especially well for yarn!



anteateralice said:


> I have all my yarn stored in project bags which is great to grab and go. But I can't see it! I am open to all suggestions so I would like to see pix of how others store their stashes. Thanks!


----------



## Janice Wilkens (Feb 20, 2015)

So funny!!!



Swedenme said:


> Wow . All I can say is wow can I come and live in anyone of these craft rooms / closet I will be very quiet you won't know I'm there . Well apart from hearing me mutter "precious my precious " 😍 😍


----------



## Sandy4cats (May 8, 2014)

JillKay said:


> My yarn is stored in large cardboard boxes - hand and machine knitting yarn. I had a big clearout recently, numbered and repacked the boxes and (shock, horror) recorded all my yarn (almost) on a spreadsheet by weight, colour, brand, ply etc etc. Then I added up the weight column and discovered that I will be in the Guiness Book of Records if I live long enough to use it all! I decided another clearout is on my agenda. But seriously, a spreadsheet is a great idea so that you can remember what you have and, more importantly, find it.


I just finished taking pictures and listing most of my yarn on http://www.ravelry.com. Now I can scroll through the pictures of my stash to see what I have. I've made signs to put on my clear bins and will now sort my yarn by weight. Once I label the boxes, I will go back to Ravelry and add the location (bin number) of each skein. The first time is the hardest!

BTW, for anyone who doesn't know, there is a free app for Ravelry, called Stash2Go. (If you don't want ads, you can buy it for under $5.) Now, when I go to my LYS or see a sale (my favorite word) online, I can quickly see what I already have at home.


----------



## CH1956 (Aug 9, 2015)

WOW! I don't feel so bad! I'm not the only one who could supply major craft stores for years?? My husband keeps trying to carve a home office out of our sm. spare room, when I need twice the space! I quilt also, so you know " I got stash". I think there's a TV show about me-"Hoarders"! Can I blame in on my "magnetic personality"? It's a wonder all of us haven't caused the Earth to shift on its axis! Watch where you stack those boxes ladies!! LOL!!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

CH1956 said:


> WOW! I don't feel so bad! I'm not the only one who could supply major craft stores for years?? My husband keeps trying to carve a home office out of our sm. spare room, when I need twice the space! I quilt also, so you know " I got stash". I think there's a TV show about me-"Hoarders"! Can I blame in on my "magnetic personality"? It's a wonder all of us haven't caused the Earth to shift on its axis! Watch where you stack those boxes ladies!! LOL!!


You know your answer makes me think back to my grandmothers house... My grandmother quilted, crochet and beaded. I use to sleep in her craft room, after my parents divorce. One wall was a sewing table/machine under the window and the rest of the wall stacked with fabric to well above my 8 year old head.... by the bed instead of a table was a bookshelf with crochet books bound together and covered with fabric. These memories are very clear, so I guess they were pleasant. Or maybe it's because it was still stacked with fabric to well above my shoulder as an adult....I don't really remember her beading but she did quilt and crochet almost constantly once she stopped working. Thank You for triggering that memory.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Shauna0320 said:


> I have mine in tubs and in storage closets. As I empty out the closet, I move items from the tubs. I then end up filling the tubs again!


You seem to have a similar storage system to mine. The only difference is that my tubs are in about 4 different rooms.


----------



## Wellseasoned (Oct 16, 2014)

I've just done that too JillKay. I then completely undid all my hard work by using 'Sort & Filter'. Thought I was being really clever until I realised I should have highlighted all rows & columns at same time. I only did one column at a time so now none of the information matches & I have to start again. Just as well I haven't lost the ability to laugh at myself!


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

No pictures, mine is stored in cabinets, totes bags on wheels and storage stools.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Love your sense of humor 

quote=CH1956]WOW! I don't feel so bad! I'm not the only one who could supply major craft stores for years?? My husband keeps trying to carve a home office out of our sm. spare room, when I need twice the space! I quilt also, so you know " I got stash". I think there's a TV show about me-"Hoarders"! Can I blame in on my "magnetic personality"? It's a wonder all of us haven't caused the Earth to shift on its axis! Watch where you stack those boxes ladies!! LOL!![/quote]


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

debsu said:


> OK, here are several pictures--it is really neater than it appears. The towels are pulled down over the yarn to keep the sun from fading the colors. I have more in another closet, but this is the majority. Keep in mind, this has been collected/bought over a 40-year period!


Oh my. That's a lot of yarn.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Having looked at all the photos of people's stash I'm beginning to think my stash is fairly inadequate (not that hubby would agree), but at least I will now have no qualms at buying more yarn, I have a lot to catch up on. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Kolby said:


> Ohhhh, I don't feel so bad. I thought I had a lot of yarn. Thanks girls, I think I will go shopping


My feelings exactly!


----------



## Poffas (Jan 30, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Beware what you ask for....I have 109 containers on the walls of my craft room....looks colorful and offbeat but it works for me.  These photos were taken right after the containers were put up and I was filling them. All are now filled; well almost all...LOL


What a unique storage system I do not have any pictures of my stash as they are very boringly all in plastic tubs that stack on top of each other


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

AverilC said:


> I became fed up with not seeing what I had stored in the large plastic boxes I had so I bought some shoe storage boxes on ebay and turned them sideways on. They were pefect as they only stored yarn one deep and I can now see what I have. I am even using up some of my stash. This will obviously mean a shopping trip sometime in the near future.


Wow - have you got a yarn store, or what!!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

debsu said:


> OK, here are several pictures--it is really neater than it appears. The towels are pulled down over the yarn to keep the sun from fading the colors. I have more in another closet, but this is the majority. Keep in mind, this has been collected/bought over a 40-year period!


Wow - you too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

At my last house, I had a craft room for all my yarn, quilting stuff, etc. etc. Now that I have moved, I have a basement to organize. I sure have a lot of ideas after seeing all your organizers. Thanks heaps.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I store my yarn in clear, plastic bags with zippers, for the most part. These project bags can be purchased at Anna's Linen. I also save bags from sheet set purchases (those are nice with zippers) and blankets, etc. I like to see what I have from time to time, so I definitely store my yarn in something clear that allows me to view!


----------



## kponsw (Feb 7, 2013)

debsu said:


> OK, here are several pictures--it is really neater than it appears. The towels are pulled down over the yarn to keep the sun from fading the colors. I have more in another closet, but this is the majority. Keep in mind, this has been collected/bought over a 40-year period!


Although it's very close, I think you have a little more yarn than I do. Thank you for these pictures. I really needed to see this.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow I am in such good company with all of you. My preference is the zippered plastic bags and have even thought of sewing some up myself


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I have shelves for my yarn containers and books. I'm getting ready to add another yarn shelf so I can finally get all my books on a sturdier shelf unit which is also bigger Than my present one.


----------

